# Would like some advice



## Gangook (Feb 26, 2017)

Hello forum.

I'm brand new here, I'm in bit of a bind and I need your advice. I'm the only remaining person in the USA in my family. All of them are in South Korea, and it looks like I would have to move much closer to them due to a some illnesses in the family.

I'm 34 years old, currently working for an international bank as a sr manager of sales. I've been applying to the Philippines because it's 3.5 hours away from Korea and it's the closest country that speaks English and has some what of a western influence.

I've been applying to overseas position within my company for almost a year with no prevail. I'm getting interviews and recently I was turned down at the final round. If I don't find a job there it looks like I have to quit my career and move into my parents house in seoul until a few things resolve.

What would be the BEST course of action to take to start networking and eventually find a position out there? I've been googling head hunters in the Philippines but haven't had much luck either. 

Any advice/direction would be appreciated.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gangook said:


> Hello forum.
> 
> I'm brand new here, I'm in bit of a bind and I need your advice. I'm the only remaining person in the USA in my family. All of them are in South Korea, and it looks like I would have to move much closer to them due to a some illnesses in the family.
> 
> ...


Good Morning,

The Philippines is a great place but mostly for retirement and not working. Finding work here and to work legally is not an easy thing to do.
Being here would be 99% of the battle in finding available positions. One labor law here is that if a company hires a foreign citizen for a position, it must be because they are unable to find a Filipino to fill it.

An alternative might be to check for work on Guam. It's just over 5 hours by air to Seoul and might fit your needs as well as being a US territory, finding work would likely be easier.
Hope you get more replies and some with idea on work here in the islands.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gangook said:


> Hello forum.
> 
> I'm brand new here, I'm in bit of a bind and I need your advice. I'm the only remaining person in the USA in my family. All of them are in South Korea, and it looks like I would have to move much closer to them due to a some illnesses in the family.
> 
> ...


Hi Gangook,
What Jet said is true though there are many other avenues open to find employment in PH.
Set up a company, very involved, look at the SIRV on the immigration site, put a business in your asawas name, (if you have one) probably many other options that others can help with.

Many question springs to mind though, none of my business only my brain churning. Are your parents/family Korean? Have you considered if they are ill, bringing them back to your home? Have you considered job/career opportunities and moving to Seoul (employment opportunities) to be closer to your family?
Have you looked at living costs there as they are quite favourable providing you can secure employment.

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-livi...p?country1=United+States&country2=South+Korea

The Philippines is extremely competitive, as Jet said finding a position in a corporate company could be difficult.
Not sure if you have been to PH. but remember it is a 3rd world/developing country, don't get me wrong there is plenty of money there but it is controlled by a very small percentage.
Good luck with your enquiry and we all hope you find some answers.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## blkflm6888 (Dec 18, 2016)

I would try singapore or other financial hubs in SE asia

Sent from my SCV32 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gangook (Feb 26, 2017)

Thank you for the replies folks. BTW what is a asawas name? sorry I'm a complete newb..

I work for a company with a big presence in PH, so I've been trying to internally transfer but they are hesitant to hire people from USA (they say a lot of people end up going back in less than 6 months).

Anyone ever use any Head hunters in the ph?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gangook said:


> Thank you for the replies folks. BTW what is a asawas name? sorry I'm a complete newb..
> 
> I work for a company with a big presence in PH, so I've been trying to internally transfer but they are hesitant to hire people from USA (they say a lot of people end up going back in less than 6 months).
> 
> Anyone ever use any Head hunters in the ph?


https://www.google.com.au/search?cl...&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=YKOzWJahOdHN8gfB7IX4Dg

And you are looking to relocate to the Philippines?
You chose a culture and country you know nothing of, foolhardy to the enth degree unless you jag a very lucrative income.

As said in many posts "That's why God made google". Get off your hands and you will see why they are reluctant to employ O/S workers. Competition, reliability, aptitude and competency. Attitude, knowledge, capability not only where you work but who you work with, the norms.
Research, research and more, expat sites can help and offer personal experiences but most if not all do the hard yards on the net until the wall is hit and then ask for opinions or ideas.

As said earlier the Philippines is a place for westerners to retire/enjoy, some make money to fulfil their days or needs, most chill.
South Korea offers plenty of opportunity, does your company operate there or affiliates?
The competition? 
I am only a lowly employee but I do see the lack of opportunities as well as prosperous opportunities not just in PH. but in many countries.


Cheers, Steve


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gangook said:


> Hello forum.
> 
> I'm brand new here, I'm in bit of a bind and I need your advice. I'm the only remaining person in the USA in my family. All of them are in South Korea, and it looks like I would have to move much closer to them due to a some illnesses in the family.
> 
> ...


Don't really understand why you would want to relocate to Philippines, if it is still a 3.5hr flight to your family in Korea. In case of emergency and the need arises to be with them, flying from USA would only be a few additional hours flying time. Why not stay where you are in a good job with career prospects, rather than relocate to a foreign country, of which you know very little, just to save a few hours flying time?


----------



## Gangook (Feb 26, 2017)

With all due respect hogrider, it's around 16 hours flight from New York to Seoul. So it's a little more than a few hours difference. The plane ticket alone will be around $1500.00 and I would have to be there every 2 weeks. It's just not feasible, hence I'm looking into PH. From PH to Seoul you can fly round trip for around $200.00.


----------



## Gangook (Feb 26, 2017)

I also forgot to mention I've been to PH 10 times. I went there mostly for projects, but only really stayed a week at a time. I've traveled to Bohol, butuan, and Manila. My Tagalog sucks


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gangook said:


> With all due respect hogrider, it's around 16 hours flight from New York to Seoul. So it's a little more than a few hours difference. The plane ticket alone will be around $1500.00 and I would have to be there every 2 weeks. It's just not feasible, hence I'm looking into PH. From PH to Seoul you can fly round trip for around $200.00.


Didn't realize you would need to be spending do much time there, yes I agree that would be too much.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gangook said:


> I also forgot to mention I've been to PH 10 times. I went there mostly for projects, but only really stayed a week at a time. I've traveled to Bohol, butuan, and Manila. My Tagalog sucks


You obviously know what you are doing/have thought about this long and hard, a pity there is no connection in Seoul for your work, I hope you find employment so you can be closer to your family and BTW my Tagalog stinks too, my Ilocano is far worse, lazy and disrespectful I feel on my part.
Good luck with your endeavours.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't look for work in the Philippines. Fipinos come first and there are millions unemployed here. 
Besides, how much do you really think they will pay you??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

If it's a corporate position they will pay accordingly. I know from experience.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gangook (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies. It feels good to know we are all here together! I don't expect a crazy pay and definitely not my current salary. 

I'd be happy making 70-80k but that could be a stretch. I don't want to take too much of a cut though as if I come back to USA I won't have much leverage. 

I need to be realistic with myself though. What is a typical expat package for a vp level?


----------



## mangmic (Feb 28, 2017)

I've worked with most of the big international banks here in Manila and the common trend is to slowly transition from expats running the company to the locals so, yes finding work will be very hard for you. But the expats I know - VP and up - are having a blast here. Your pay will definitely take a huge cut but considering the cost of living here you'll feel 'privileged'.

I have not been to South Korea so I can't say anything about that but Singapore I agree is an option. From what people I know tell me though is that working there is stressful. But you can find comfort in having a big expat community. You won't be lonely. Managing teams in Manila is a different story. There are a number of reasons why the West sends mostly simple stuff here. You will also find that they are more tolerant of the work.

Have you considered Hong Kong?


----------



## mangmic (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh about the VP package - I know for reasons I cannot disclose that your 80-90K range is in on the low end for expats if you get in a big International bank here.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Seems Possible alternative there in N. America putting you not Too bad of a flight away would be Seattle or Vancouver, BC. Lots of non-stops every day to Seoul and chance to still do very well on the business side. Just a thought, as I know how hard is being half a world away, as I lived 5-6 hrs flight travel away from my mom when she passed, and 18 hrs away (Asia) from dad when he passed. Wish you luck as I have no input on work/biz in PI since we will only be retiring to that location later this or next yr.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I would try again with your current employer. It's a bettr option. Or try other American companies with presence in the Philippines. Keep in mind that _working_ is a far cry from _living_ in the Philippines.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

When I was working in the US I asked my boss if it's ok to work in Manila? He said, you won't like it. I said why? He said, you will get paid $10 USD the whole day, how much do you make here an hour?
I live here now. I wish I listened 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gangook (Feb 26, 2017)

Hahaha all solid advice. I have an interview for a decent position in Quezon City with my current firm. I'll keep you all posted on how that goes. 

I'm checking out Singapore as well  and Indonesia. If I ever get there let's all grab a drink together!


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Gangook said:


> Thank you for the replies folks. BTW what is a asawas name? sorry I'm a complete newb..
> 
> I work for a company with a big presence in PH, so I've been trying to internally transfer but they are hesitant to hire people from USA (they say a lot of people end up going back in less than 6 months).
> 
> Anyone ever use any Head hunters in the ph?


Asawa is usually referring to your wife. - There are a lot of companies here that handle telephone customer service for US clients. It maybe a long shot, but have you tried looking into this type of a field? Of course you don't want to be talking to the customers yourself, but perhaps you might be able land a position as a supervisor. As I said, it's a long shot, and you' have to jump through a lot of hoops with the local government before you can legally work here. - The only reason I bring this up is because there is a business development near my house where a few of these telemarketing companies are located. Once in a while I eat lunch over there, and I've noticed that they have a few young Caucasian guys about your age working there. I talked to one or two of them, one of them was from the UK, and the other one was from the states. Or, maybe you could become an English teacher somewhere outside Hong Kong.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Maxx62 said:


> Asawa is usually referring to your wife. - There are a lot of companies here that handle telephone customer service for US clients. It maybe a long shot, but have you tried looking into this type of a field? Of course you don't want to be talking to the customers yourself, but perhaps you might be able land a position as a supervisor. As I said, it's a long shot, and you' have to jump through a lot of hoops with the local government before you can legally work here. - The only reason I bring this up is because there is a business development near my house where a few of these telemarketing companies are located. Once in a while I eat lunch over there, and I've noticed that they have a few young Caucasian guys about your age working there. I talked to one or two of them, one of them was from the UK, and the other one was from the states. Or, maybe you could become an English teacher somewhere outside Hong Kong.


Wow! 
Say the U.S. job makes US$75,000 per year, about PHP 3.75 million per year, PHP 312,500 per month.

Expats usually receive an increase in salary when they go overseas.

I do not think it works well financially, or increases ones annual visits to South Korea, to accept a job at a Filippine call center at local pay.

Working as an expat in Singapore, Hong Kong, South Korea, Malaysia, or the Philippines might achieve one's goals.

If one is considering going to cease employment with the New York employer, and take a job in a foreign country at local pay, why not work in South Korea and live in your parent's house or nearby?


----------

